# Watching TV without CPU



## SenthilAnandh (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi guys,

Can we able to connect tvtuner card (or some other card setup) directly to a PC monitor (LCD or CRT) and watch TV without the help of CPU?  Cos in a net center I saw this kind of a setup. Is it possible. If possible means please explain how.

Thanks.


----------



## allmighty (Nov 19, 2008)

yup u can ..and they are called "external tv tuner" ......go to any hardware shop and ask for it ...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 19, 2008)

you can get external tv tuner cards for some 600 bucks from intex/tech-com/zeb ..

connect the card to TV monitor using VGA port.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Nov 19, 2008)

allmighty said:


> yup u can ..and they are called "external tv tuner" ......go to any hardware shop and ask for it ...


 


desiibond said:


> you can get external tv tuner cards for some 600 bucks from intex/tech-com/zeb ..
> 
> connect the card to TV monitor using VGA port.


 
Thanks. Some more questions
1)After that it wont require CPU to be connected right? 
2)How about sound? 
3)Will it have provision to connect speakers (5.1). 
4)How the output (video and audio) differs from internal tv tuner card?


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 19, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> 1)After that it wont require CPU to be connected right?



Yes u won't require a CPU.....



SenthilAnandh said:


> 2)How about sound?



The sound is good and u can connect u r speakers to the card and if u have built in speakers on u r monitor u can use that too


----------

